# مبردات الماء



## محمد دفع الغني (28 مارس 2013)

*المقدمة*
_ تم اكتشاف دوره التبريد منذ عشرات السنين بعناصرها الاساسيه التي تكاد ان تكون ثابته الي يومنا هذا (ضاغط , مكثف , وسيله تمدد , مبخر) ,و تشهد تقنيه التبريد تطورا ملحوظا من حيث تطبيقاته في العديد من المجالات والصناعات__ و الغرض منه تقليل الطاقه , وذلك بتشغيل الوحدات باعلي كفاءه ممكنه وللمحافظه علي ظروف التشغيل الداخليه المثلي ( درجه الحراره , والرطوبه النسبيه ,والضغط , وسرعه الهواء ) مع المحافظه علي البيئه والمحيط ._
*تعريف التبريد ** :**-*
هو عبارة عن سحب الحرارة من المكان المراد تبريده لخفض درجة حرارة الهواء داخله والعمل على ثبات قيمتها مهما تغيرت درجة حرارة الهواء خارج المكان.
تزداد الحاجة في فصل الصيف الى الماء البارد وذلك لارتفاع درجة حرارة الجو , وفقد الإنسان لكمية كبير من السوائل من جسمه بسبب التعرق , وبسبب الاستهلاك الكبير والكثير للمياه الباردة في فصل الصيف وكثرة الحاجة له ,وضرورة تواجد الماء البارد في كل مكان مثل مواقع العمل والمساجد والمكاتب والاسواق والمنازل وغيرها ....
دعت الحاجة الى توفير مبردات المياه بهذه الأماكن حتى في المنازل مع توفر الثلاجات المنزلية بها , وذلك لتوفير الماء البارد والمناسب من حيث درجة الحرارة والنقاوة في فصل الصيف وغيره, حيث اصبحت مبردات الماء من الحاجات الضرورية في حياة الانسان, هذا ويتم تصنيع مبردات المياه بعدة اشكال وأحجام وقدرات مختلفة 
_ تستخدم مبردات الماء علي نطاق واسع وفي مختلف الاماكن لتوفير مياه الشرب و تختلف مبردات الماء من حيث الحجم والشكل وعدد الصنابير . بعضها يوفر الماء البارد والساخن ورغم تلك الاختلافات تعمل مبردات الماء وفق نظريه ضغط البخار ._
_ تحتوي الدائره الميكانيكيه علي مكونات دوره ضغط البخار الرئيسيه المعروفه وهي الضاغط والمكثف وصمام التمدد والمبخر يقوم الضاغط برفع الضغط ودرجه حراره البخار ويدفعه الي المكثف ليتم التخلص من الحراره ويتم طرحها في الهواء المحيط ._
_ بعد ذلك يتمدد الفريون المتكاثف الي الضغط المنخفض عن طريق صمام التمدد . في المبخر تتم عمليه تبادل حراري بين الفريون والذي يمتص الحراره ليتحول من سائل الي بخار وماء الشرب التي تخسر الحراره لتنخفض درجه حرارتها من درجه حراره ماء التغذيه الي درجه حراره مناسبه للشرب ._
_ وبتطور العلم والتكنولوجيا بخطوات سريعة تطورت صناعة اجهزة التبريد والتكييف وصولا لما هو عليه اليوم من اجهزة متطوره تخدم الاغراض والمجالات والانشطة الاقتصادية. _

*الاهداف*
*مواصفات ماء الشرب :- * 
يكون الماء صالحاً للشرب حين يكون عديم اللون والطعم والرائحة، معتدل البرودة ويحتوي على القليل من المواد المعدنية بحيث لا يزيد ما فيه من الاملاح الكلسية عن النسب المسموحة، وخال من غاز الامونيا واملاح النتريت والنترات وغير ذلك من المواد العضوية التي تدل على تلوثه،وخال من المواد السامة كاملاح الرصاص والزرنيخ ومن الغازات السامة. والماء الصالح لايحتوي على شيء من الطفيليات أو بيوضها ولايحتوي على الجراثيم الضارة مطلقا .

*مواصفات مبردات الماء الصغيره (حجم حوض الماء) :-*
احواض مبردات الماء الصغيره تصنع حسب حجم المبخر اللازم لتبريد كميه الماء المطلوب لتلبيه حاجه الاشخاص المستخدمين لمبرد الماء وفي الغالب تكون ذات احجام صغيره لان مبردات الماء تصنع لشخص او شخصين .
*الاعطال الناتجة من سوء الاستخدام :-*
لايصلح لاستخدام عدد كبير من الاشخاص
كثرة الاستخدام تؤدي الي تلف مفتاح الصنبور
اذا كان الماء المستخدم غير نقي يؤدي الي تراكم الشوائب وبالتالي يؤدي الي انسداد الصنبور او الحنفية .
تلف مفتاح الصنبور يؤدي الي تدفق الماء وبالتالي تلف في الاجزاء الكهربائية
تذبذب التيار الكهربائي يؤدي الي تلف الضاغط.
*الاعطال الميكانيكية والكهربائية :-*
المبرد لا يعمل اي الضاغط لا يدور والسبب عدم وصول تيار لمحرك الضاغط والعلاج التاكد من التيار الواصل للمبرد و فحص مصهرات الدائره الكهربية .
تلف الريلاي والعلاج يغير باخر جديد ويفحص عمل المبرد بعد ذلك .
تلف الثيرموستات والعلاج يختبر عمل الثيرموستات فعندما لا يقف الضاغط يغير الثيرموستات باخر جديد .
في مبرد الماء الصغير لا يعمل السخان والسبب وجود عطل في السخان او ثيرموستات السخان لا يعمل 

*عدد مرات استهلاك الماء في اليوم للفرد الواحد :-*
في الحقيقة، إن كمية الماء التي يحتاجها جسم الانسان تعتمد على عدة عوامل، منها الحالة الصحية ومستوى النشاط البدني، و حسب البيئة الحارة أو الباردة ولكن في المتوسط تقريبا 8 أكواب يوميا او ما يعادل 2لتر . 
*طريقة تنفي**ذ المشروع :-*
*الطريقة العملية ويتم تنفيذها بطريقتين هما :*
الجانب العملي فيجب معرفة الشكل العام للمبرد , ومعرفة اجزاؤه الداخلية وكيفية تكاملها مع بعضها البعض لاداء الدوره , وطريقة عمل المبرد .
اما الجانب النظري فنقوم بمقارنة النتائج المتحصل عليها من الجانب العملي مع النتائج النظرية .
*الخلاصة والنتائج المتوقعة من المشروع :-*
*التوصيات المتوقعة من المشروع :-*
يجب اختيار المبرد علي اساس قدرته علي القيام بعمله وذلك بغض النظر عن موقعه الجغرافي ,وايضا امكانية قيامه بعمله باقصي جودة ممكنة .
القيام بعمل الصيانة الدوريه لمبرد الماء وذلك للحصول علي دوره تعمل بكفاءه عالية .
يجب ان تتوفر لدي عامل الصيانه المعدات او الادوات اللازمة لصيانة المبرد .


----------



## محمد دفع الغني (28 مارس 2013)

*انواع مبردات الماء :-*
هناك ثلاثة انواع من مبردات الماء , النوع الاول وهو الموضح بالشكل يعتمد هذا النوع علي التغذية المنتظمة للماء والممتدة تحت ضغط منتظم من شبكة الماء الرئيسة , حيث يحفض ضغط الماء الداخلة علي المبرد الي الضغط المناسب لعملية الشرب بواسطة صمام خافض للضغط , كما هو مبين بالشكل . يخرج الماء البارد من صمام تحكم (صنبور) يعمل بضغط اليد ويمكن التحكم في ارتفاع وانخفاض تيار الماء الخارج من الصنبور عن طريق مسمار الضبط المخصص لذلك .

المبردات ذات الصنبور الواحد ( النافورة )
اما النوع الثاني المبرد ذو القاروره يستخدم هذا النوع من المبردات قاروره يدويه التعبئه موضوعه في وضع مقلوب بقمه المبرد ليتخزن الماء النقي وماء التصرف في حاويه قابله للخلع من البلاستيك مرفقه بكابينه الثلاجه اسفل صمام الخدمه للصنبور ويستخدم في هذه المبردات وحدات تكثيف تبرد بالهواء الطبيعي وهي تستخدم عندما يكون من غير المتاح التوصيل الدائم لوصلات الماء والصرف يعتمد علي التغذيه الذاتيه للمياه عن طريق خزان علوي ( قاروره ) موضوعه اعلي المبرد وعادة تتكون خزانات مبردات المياه من برميل مصنوع من الفولاذ والبلاستيك وتقع وحدة التكثيف داخل الجزء الاسفل من البيت المعدني للمبرد ويقع خزان تبريد المياه فوق وحدة التكثيف وخزان تبريد المياه هو الجزء الوحيد المعزول عن الهواء الخارجي _ ويتم العزل عادة باستخدام بلاستيك رغوي مصنع خصيصا لهذه المبردات , ولبعض المبردات سخان لتوفير الماء الساخن ايضا والبعض منها يحتوي علي قسما للتثليج لتخزين المشروبات الخفيفة والاطعمه وغيرها ولسهولة الوصول للاجزاء الداخلية يصنع جسم مبرات المياه بحيث يسهل خلع جانب او اكثرمن جوانبها وفي العاده يصنع خزان مبرد المياه من النوع الضغطي (مصدر خارجي للمياه) من فولاذ لا يصدأ أو من فولاذ مطلي بالخزف .
عند فتح صنبور المياه يندفع المياه ليخرج الماء الموجود بالخزان العلوي بقوه الجاذبيه الارضيه الي المبخر الموجود اسفل الخزان والذي يعمل علي تبريد المياه ليخرج الماء البارد من فتحه الصنبور .ومن الملاحظ في هذا النوع من المبردات ان كميه المياه المفقوده قليله مقارنه بمبردات المياه الكبيره .
* وبالنسبة لهذا النوع من المبردات، يتوجب تركيبه على قواعد مرتفعة عن سطح الأرض ارتفاعا مناسبا، لمنع الصدأ وسهولة التنظيف والصيانة وتلافي تحول هذه المناطق الى مأوى للحشرات والقوارض والملوثات**.*
* كما يتوجب وضع هذه المبردات في اماكن صحية مناسبة تمنع تعرضها للتلوث، وان تكون كافة المواد المستخدمة في صناعة المبرد من مواد غير قابلة للصدأ ولا تتفاعل مع المياه او تؤثر على خواصها الطبيعية والكيميائية وغير ضارة بصحة الإنسان، وان تتوفر في المبرد فتحة مناسبة لتصريف المياه وان تكون الفتحة في مكان يسهل الوصول اليه لتسهيل عملية الصيانة وتصريف وتنظيف المبرد*
*ويتوجب عند تثبيت العبوة البلاستيكية على مبرد المياه التأكد من فحص خزان المبرد لضمان خلوه من القاذورات الظاهرة او الشحم، وفي حال عدم نظافة خزان المبرد تلزم اعادة اصلاحه، وفحص العبوة البلاستيكية للتأكد من نظافتها وخلوها من العيوب، والتأكد دائما من نظافة الأيدي عند التعامل مع العبوات، ومسح عنق ومقدمة العبوة باستخدام منشفة نظيفة، بالإضافة الى ضرورة معرفة عدة امور متعلقة بتخزين مبردات مياه الشرب ابرزها تجنب استخدام العبوات او المبردات في اغراض اخرى، وتجنب استخدام أي نوع من انواع الرش او الرذاذ او المبيدات الحشرية او الأبخرة التي يمكن ان تذوب في الماء بالقرب من المبرد، والحفاظ على نظافة المنطقة المحيطة بالبراد من القاذورات والأتربة* .




اما النوع الثالث المبردات الكبيرة والتي بها اكثر من صنبور تستخدم في الاماكن العامة مثل الاسواق والطرق العامة وعند المساجد وفي المدارس وتقوم بتبريد كميات اكبر من الماء وتعمل بواسطة دورة التبريد بالفريون المشابهه للثلاجة ومكيف الفريون الشباكي . يختلف هذا النوع عن النوعين السابقين في كون خزان المياه الخاص بها اكبر . لهذه المبردات نوعان من المبخرات , اي ان انابيب الفريون داخل خزان الماء البارد وقد استبدل هذا النوع للمشاكل الصحية الناجمة عنه واصبحت المبخرات السائدة من النوع الخارجي وفيه تكون انابيب الفريون البارد في الخارج وتحيط بجوانب الخزان .
تكون سعة خزان الماء في حدود الاربعين جالونا وهي اما مغلقة تتم تغذيتها بالماء وفق تعادل الضغط بداخلها او من النوع المفتوح والذي يغذي بواسطة صمام بعوامة .
تتكون وحدة التكثيف من ضاغط ومكثف ومروحة مكثف وتكون في العادة مركبة علي قاعدة اسفل خزان الماء المبرد مباشرة . تعمل الانبوبه الشعرية علي خفض الضغط من ضغط المكثف المرتفع الي ضغط المبخر المنخفض وهكذا تكتمل دورة التبريد المكونة من الضاغط والمكثف والانبوبة الشعرية والمبخر .


----------



## محمد دفع الغني (28 مارس 2013)

*نظرية عمل المبردات :-*
عند تشغيل مبرد المياه علي وضع تبريد المياه فيكون الجزء الحساس للثيرموستات مستشعرا ارتفاع درجة حرارة المياه الموجودة بخزان المبرد , فيسمح بمرور التيار الكهربائي إلى محرك الضاغط فتبدأ دائرة التبريد في العمل فيقوم الضاغط بسحب غاز مركب التبريد من المبخر عن طريق خط السحب فيرفع ضغطة ودرجة حرارته نتيجة عملية الإنضغاط ودفعه إلي المكثف على هيئة غاز ضغط عالي ودرجة حرارة عالية ثم يقوم المكثف بتحويله إلي سائل نتيجة فقدان الحرارة إلي الهواء الخارجي ثم يمر من خلال الفلتر لتنقية من الشوائب وإمتصاص الرطوبة ثم يمر خلال صمام التمدد الذي يعمل علي المحافظة علي فرق الضغط بين المكثف والمبخر ليعملان على تكثيف وتبخير مركب التبريد وتزويد المبخر بسائل التبريد حسب الحمل الحراري لمياه الشرب.
وفي المبخر يقوم بتحويل سائل وسيط التبريد الى بخار تحت ضغط منخفض ودرجة حرارة منخفضة نتيجة إمتصاص الحرارة من الماء الموجود داخل خزان مبرد الماء وتستمر الدورة بالعمل حتى تنخفض درجة حرارة الماء الموجود بالخزان للدرجة المعاير عليها الثرموستات على ان تكون هذه الدرجة اعلى من درجة تجمد الماء ( 5 - 15 )ْ ليقوم بقطع التيار الكهربائي عن محرك الضاغط , ليوقف دائرة التبريد عن العمل. 
فترتفع درجة حرارة الماء بعد ذلك عن الدرجة المعاير عليها الثرموستات فيسمح الثرموستات بمرور التيار الكهربائي الى محرك الضاغط لتعمل دائرة تبريد المياه مرة أخرى, وهكذا تتكرر العملية .


----------



## محمد دفع الغني (28 مارس 2013)

*مكونات مبردات المياه:-*



* جسم المبرد :- *
عبارة عن إطار أو هيكل مصنوع من مقاطع حديدية ومغطي بألواح من البلاستيك علي هيئة صندوق بداخله توجد وحدة التكثيف وتشغل الجزء السفلي أما الجزء العلوي فيشغله نظام تبريد المياه ( وحدة التبخير ) الذي يتم عزله بعازل حراري ويمكن فك وتركيب الألواح المعدنية والبلاستيكيه المغلفة للهيكل بسهولة وذلك لإمكانية الوصول إلي أجزاء دائرة التبريد ومحتوياتها الداخلية للمبرد عند إجراء عمليات الصيانة .
كما ويتم عمل فتحات خاصة في جسم المبرد لتمديد وتوصيل وتثبيت الأجزاء من خلالها وعليها.
*حنفيات المياه وقارورة الماء وفلاتر الماء :-*
التي تعمل على امداد وتوفير وتسهيل عملية استخدام مبردات المياه من حيث الحصول على الماء البارد والحار والنقي في ان واحد وتصريف المياه المستخدمة في اماكن التصريف المناسبة .


----------



## محمد دفع الغني (28 مارس 2013)

*الدائرة الميكانيكية لمبردات المياه :-*
هي عبارة عن جهاز يعمل بالانضغاط الميكانيكي( ثيرموديناميكي) ويعمل في دورة مغلقة فيقوم بنقل الحرارة من حيز التبريد( خزان ماء الشرب) إلى وسط التكثيف باستخدام مادة شغالة (مركب التبريد) تأخذ شغلا من الضاغط . 
*عناصر ( أجزاء ) دائرة التبريد الميكانيكية لمبردات المياه : - *
*تعريف دائرة التبريد الميكانيكية: - *
هي عبارة عن مجموعة من الأنابيب ضمن دائرة مغلقة تحتوي على كمية محدودة من مركب وسيط التبريد وتتكون مبردات الماء من ضاغط من النوع التام المغلق ذي قدرة صغيره ومكثف يبرد بالهواء بواسطة مروحة وانبوبة شعرية مزوده بمرشح ومجمع ومبخر والمبخر المستعمل يختلف من مبرد الي آخر حسب النوع والحجم , وتتكون الدائره الميكانيكية من الأجزاء التاليه : 
*الضاغط ** Compressor**:-*
يعد الضاغط قلب دائرة التبريد الميكانيكية حيث يعمل على تحريك مركب التبريد بين أجزاء الدائرة .
وظيفية : - سحب غاز(بخار) مركب التبريد من المبخر وضغطه وطرده إلى المكثف عن طريق مواسير السحب بنفس سرعة تكوينها ويجب ان يكون سائل التبريد في صورة بخار قبل دخوله للضاغط حيث ان الغاز قابل للضغط بعكس السائل بل ويستحسن ان يكون به كمية حرارة زائدة ترفع درجة حرارته عن درجة حرارة تشبع سائل التبريد عند الضغط المنخفض وذلك حتي لاتتلف اي اجزاء داخلية للضاغط كالبلوف او المكبس او البيل اذا مر سائل التبريد ولذلك فان ماسورة السحب (الراجع ) تلتصق بجزء من الانبوبة الشعرية وهي ما يسمي بالانبوبة الشعرية بداخل ماسورة السحب ويعطي هذا المبادل الحراري فائدة رئيسية وهي السماح بالانتقال الحراري من سائل التبريد المار من الانبوبة الشعرية الي سائل التبريد الموجود بماسورة الراجع وبذلك يتحقق غرضين هامين هما:
1- تبريد سائل التبريد المار بالماسورة الشعريةفترتفع من كفاءة التبريد قبل دخول السائل الي المبخر حيث ستقلل من كمية السائل الذي سيتحول الي بخار عند انخفاض الضغط داخل المبخر .
2- اعطاء كمية حرارة لسائل التبريد المار بماسورة الراجع وذلك يساهم في الاتي :
تحويل أي جزء يكون سائل الي بخار .
اذا كان سائل التبريد كله قد تحول الي بخار فانها تعطي كمية حرارة ترفع من عوامل اخري درجة حرارته أزيد من درجة حرارة التشبع بقدر يسمي الحرارة الزائدة ... 

*يتكون الضاغط من جزأين رئيسيين هما :-*
*اولا الجزء الميكانيكي :-*
كما قلنا أن الضاغط يعد (يعتبر ) قلب دائرة التبريد الخاصة بمبرد الماء وهو من النوع المحكم القفل ( إما أن يكون من ضاغط ترددي أو دوار ) , ويعمل الضاغط في الدائرة المركب بها على تحريك مركب التبريد بين المكثف والماسورة الشعرية و المبخر ( الفريزر ) , بحيث يعمل الضاغط على سحب غاز ( بخار ) مركب التبريد من المبخر وطرده في درجه حراره عاليه وضغط عالي الى المكثف من خلال خط الطرد .
*ويتكون الجزء الميكانيكي للضاغط من الأجزاء التالية : -*
عمود الكرنك ( المرفق ) , ذراع نقل الحركة , المكبس ( ألبستم/ البستون ) , اسطوانة المكبس , صمام السحب , صمام الطرد , حجرات السحب , حجرات الطرد , مجاري وثقوب داخلية لعملية التزيت ونقل الغاز(مركب التبريد ).
*جسم الجزء الميكانيكي : *- 
وهو مصنوع من الحديد السكب على شكل قوالب خاصة .
* الجسم الخارجي للضاغط : -*
وهو مكون من جزأين ( وعاء وغطاء وعاء وهو مصنوع من الصاج الفولاذي وملحوم بواسطة لحام القوس الكهربائي )
* زيت التزييت : -* وذلك التزييت الاجزاء المتحركة وتبريدها.
خط الطرد , خط السحب , خط الخدمة
*ثانيا الجزء الكهربائي :-*
ويتكون الجزء الكهربائي من جزء ثابت وجزء متحرك
*الجزء الثابت :-*
وهو عبارة عن رقائق من الصلب السيلكوني المعزول عن بعضه بالورنيش داخل هذا الجزء يوجد ملفات تقويم وملفات تشغيل .
*ملفات التشغيل :-* وهي تشغل 2/3 عدد المجاري وذات مساحة مقطع كبيرة ومقاومتها أقل وتستمر طول فترة عمل الدائرة
*ملفات التقويم :-* وهي تشغل 1/3 عدد المجاري وذات مساحة مقطع صغيرة ومقاومتها أعلي من مقاومة ملفات التشغيل وتخرج من الدائرة بعد بلوغ المحرك 75% من السرعة ألمقننة .
*الجزءالمتحرك :-*
وهذا الجزء يتحرك داخل العضو الثابت نتيجة لتوليد المجال المغناطيسي الذي يعمل علي تحريك هذا الجزء الذي هو عبارة عن موبينه التي تعمل علي نقل الحركة الدورانية الي حركة ترددية من خلال ذراع التوصيل الذي ينقل هذه الحركة الي المكبس ومن ثم تتم عملية السحب والطرد وذلك من خلال الحركة الغير مركزية.


*المكثف **Condenser ** :-*
هو أحد الاجزاء الهامة في دورة التبريد فهو عبارة عن ملف له طرفين الطرف المتصل باعلي المكثف هو الذي يتصل بماسورة الطرد بالضاغط , والطرف الثاني بامجفف الذي يتصل بدوره بالانبوبة الشعرية التي تتصل بدورها دخول سائل التبريد بالمبخر .

وظيفته : - يستقبل المكثف غاز مركب التبريد المضغوط من الضاغط وبواسطة الهواء المحيط بسطح المكثف والذي يمر فوق ملفات وأنابيب المكثف تنتقل الحرارة الموجودة بغاز مركب التبريد الى الهواء المحيط بالمكثف فيتكاثف مركب التبريد ويتحول الى سائل تحت تأثير ضغط الضاغط . ويراعي أن جودة انتقال الحراره في المكثف تعتمد علي حجم المكثف ونوع معدنه ومساحة السطح وسعة التبريد .
ويطلق اسم وحدة التكثيف علي مجموعة الضاغط والموتور والمكثف والمستودع (المستقبل) المركبة جميعها علي قاعدة واحده .
*مواضع وحدة التكثيف :-*
يلاحظ اهمية مواضع وحدة التكثيف وينبغي مراعاة ترك الفراغات الكافية حولها لتسهيل الوصول اليها واجراء أي كشف أو اصلاح مع مراعاة البساطة والاقتصاد في تنظيم خطوط المواسير .

*فوائد المكثف :-*
1- تخليص سائل التبريد من الحراره التي اخذها نتيجة شغل الضاغط .
2- تكثيف سائل التبريد لتحويله لسائل لكن ستكون درجة حرارته هي درجة غليانه عند الضغط داخل المكثف اما تبريد الغاز فهو في حيز ضيق اذ قد يخفض بعض درجات عن هذه الدرجةSub-Cooled) .(
*ويتم ذلك في ثلاث مراحل :*
* تخليص غاز سائل التبريدمن الحرارة الزائدة Super heat
* وتخليصه من الحرارة الكامنة 
* ثم تبريده في حيز ضيق بضعة درجات اقل من درجة حرارة التشبع عند الضغط العالي .

*الأنبوبة الشعرية **Capillary Tub ** :-*
وظيفتها: - تعمل على إحداث فرق في الضغط بين المكثف والمبخر , وتعمل أيضا على تنظيم مرور سائل مركب التبريد الى المبخر حسب الحمل الحراري الموجود داخل خزان البرادة . 
*المبخر **Evaporator ** :-*
المبخر واحيانا يسمي بالفريزر أو الغلاية او جانب الضغط المنخفض وكل هذه التسميات ترجع الي وظيفة هذا الجزء أو الي خواصه او طريقة الاداء .
وظيفية : - يدخل سائل مركب التبريد الى المبخر عن طريق الأنبوبة الشعرية فيبدأ بالغليان داخل أنابيب المبخر , وذلك نتيجة لانخفاض الضغط وسحب الحرارة من(المياه الموجودة بالخزان ) وبعد إن يتحول مركب التبريد الى غاز يقوم الضاغط بسحب الغاز مرة أخرى ويضغطه الى المكثف وتتكرر العملية حتى تنخفض الحرارة الى القيمة المطلوبة لمياه الشرب. 
العوامل التي تختار علي اساسها معدن المبخر وهي :
أ- معدن جيد التوصيل .
ب- لا يتأثر ولا يتفاعل ولا يتآكل مع سائل التبريد .

ويتم تصنيع مبخرات مبردات المياه على عدة أشكال بحيث تكون مناسبة لطبيعة عملية التبريد للماء وتعتبر المبخرات مبادلات حرارية وظيفتها الأساسية تبريد المياه حتى تكون مناسبة للشرب في فصل الصيف.
وتحيط مواسير ملفات المبخر بمواسيرالمياه وان ثيرموستات المبردات له معدل خاص بحيث لايسمح للماء للوصول الي الصفر .
وهذه المواسير اذا حدث بها كسر او شرخ او أنبعاج فان العيب يكون علي الارجح من الثيرموستات كأن تكون الانبوبة الشعرية في غير موضعها وبسبب ذلك يدور الضاغط ولا يفصل وتتحول المياه الي ثلج ..
ولكن الماء عند الصفر يتحول الي ثلج .. والثلج يزيد حجمه النوعي عن الحجم النوعي للماء ويسبب ذلك ضغطا علي جدران المواسير مسببا في انبعاجها وضعفها ثم شرخها .

*انواع مبخرات مبردات الماء :-*
النوع الاول عباره عن ماسورة ملفوفه وملحومه علي السطح الخارجي لخزان الماء ويعمل وسيط التبريد المار بداخل مواسير المبخر علي امتصاص الحرارة من الماء الموجود بالخزان حيث تنخفض درجة حرارة الماء حوالي 10 درجات مئويه . وخزان الماء مزود بمدخل ومخرج للماء حيث يتصل المخرج بصنبور الشرب . يوجد بداخل الخزان عنصر الحس لدرجة الحرارة حيث يتصل بثرموستات تنظيم درجة حرارة الماء الذي يعمل علي إيقاف وتشغيل الضاغط تبعا لدرجة حرارة الماء المرغوبة . تتم الاستفادة من الماء المفقودة عند الشرب من خلال استخدام مبادل حراري يبرد ماء التغذية بعض الشئ قبل ان تصل المبخر .
النوع الثاني المبخر المستعمل في المبرد ذي القارورة وهو عبارة عن ملف حلزوني من المواسير يحيط بملف حلزوني اخر تمر بداخله الماء او يحيط بحوض صغير اسفل القارورة . يقوم وسيط التبريد بامتصاص الحرارة من الماء خلال مرورها في الملفات . 


*فاصل السائل :-*
خزان السائل لتجميع السائل لمنع سائل وسيط التبريد من المرور إلى خط السحب ومنه الي الضاغط ويوجد في دائرة التبريد التي تستعمل الانبوبة الشعرية . 
*مبادل حراري :-*
هو التحام جزء من الماسورة الشعرية مع خط السحب ليتم التبادل الحراري بين وسيط الماء بالماسورة الشعرية لخفض حرارته و إعطائها إلى الوسيط الماء بخط السحب لزيادة تبخره و لزيادة مردود الدارة .
*مركب التبريد **Refrigerant Gas** :- *هو العنصر الشغال داخل أنابيب دائرة التبريد يأخذ حركة الدوران من الضاغط , فيقوم بسحب ( امتصاص) حرارة المياه الموجودة في المبخر والتخلص منها في المكثف.


----------



## محمد دفع الغني (28 مارس 2013)

*الدائرة الكهربائية لمبردات الماء :-*
لا تختلف أجزاء الدارة الكهربائية لمبردات المياه كثيرا عن الدارت الكهربائية لأي جهاز تبريد حيث تحتوي على محرك الضاغط وقاطع حماية ( الاوفرلود ) ومرحل كهربائي بأنواعه وحسب قدرة الضاغط ( ريلاى تيار او فولت او ثيرموستور) ويضاف الى ذلك مكثف كهربائي ( كباستور تقويم ) وقاطع تيار ( فيوز ) ومفتاح تشغيل للتبريد والتسخين وسخان الماء الحار وقواطع حرارية للسخان
ومصابيح إشارة ملونة ( احمر , اخضر , اصفر ) والأهم من ذلك منظم درجات الحرارة (الثيرموستات ) .
أجزاء الدائرة الكهربائية لمبردات الماء:-
1 – المصدر الكهربائي ( الفيش ) 
2 – علبة التوزيع
3 – منظم درجات الحرارة ( الثيرموستات )
4 – مفتاح تشغيل رئيسي و مصباح إشارة اخضر. 
5 – مصباح إشارة التبريد أصفر ومصباح إشارة التسخين احمر.
6 – مرحل التيار (ريليه التيار )
7 – المحرك الكهربائي للضاغط 
8 – قاطع الوقاية من زيادة الحمل ( الاوفرلود )
9 – أسلاك التوصيل أو الربط بين الأجزاء. 
10 – خط الأرضي للثلاجة . 
هذه مكونات الدائرة الكهربائية لمبردات الماء والتي تتكون من بعض الأجزاء التي تقوم على تشغيل وإيقاف عمل دائرة التبريد الميكانيكية والتحكم في درجة الحرارة الماء داخل خزان التبريد : - 
1 - منظم درجات الحرارة ( الثيرموستات ) 
كلمة ثيرموستات تتكون من جزأين (Therm) وتعني الحرارة و(stat) وتعني الثبات والاستقرار فيكون المعني الكامل الحرارة الثابتة او المستقرة .
وظيفته:- يعمل على وصل وفصل التيار الكهربائي عن محرك الضاغط ( بطريقة أوتوماتيكية ) عند القيمة المعير عليها والمطلوبة, 
وهو عبارة عن مفتاح يركب على التوالي في الدارة الكهربائية ومتصل معه جذر حساس بداخله غازله خاصية التمدد والتقلص حيث يتمدد بالحرارة ويتقلص ( ينكمش ) بالبرودة ويركب هذا الجذر في الثلث الأخير من المبخر أو بداخل خزان المياه وذلك للحصول على تبريد كامل في المبخر والخزان . حيث يقوم بتنظيم درجة حرارة الماء حسب درجات الحرارة المرغوبة وذلك عن طريق التحكم في تشغيل وإيقاف محرك الضاغط 
• حيث يستخدم ثرموستات(مبرد ماء) في المبردات حتى لا يسمح بتجمد الماء بداخل خزان الماء
2 – قاطع الوقاية من زيادة الحمل ( الاوفرلود ) 
وظيفته:- يعمل على فصل التيار الكهربائي عن ملفات محرك الضاغط عند وجود حمل حراري أو كهربائي أعلا من القيمة المعير عليها من قبل الشركة الصانعة. 
وهو عبارة عن قرص من البلاستيك المقوى بمادة البكلايت وبداخله صفيحة معدنية مكونة من معدنين مقاومتهما الحرارية مختلفة ونقاط تلامس (توصيل ) ومقاومة كهربائية . فعند ارتفاع حرارة جسم الضاغط أو زيادة شدة التيار أكثر من اللازم عن القيمة المعير عليها تتمدد الصفيحة المعدنية وتتقوس مما يؤدي الى فصل نقاط التلامس عن بعضها فتفصل التيار الكهربائي عن ملفات محرك الضاغط . 
3 – المرحل الكهربائي ( الريليه ) : - 
وظيفته:- يعمل على وصل وفصل التيار الكهربائي لملفات تقويم محرك الضاغط مع ملفات دوران محرك الضاغط عند بداية التشغيل , وتتم هذه العملية فقط عند بداية التشغيل لمحرك الضاغط فيمر التيار الكهربائي في ملف المرحل محدثا مجالا مغناطيسيا يؤدي الى رفع قلب المرحل الى أعلى وتوصيل التيار الكهربائي الى ملف التقويم مع الدوران فيتولد مجالا مغناطيسيا كبيرا داخل ملفات محرك الضاغط قادرا على تشغيل محرك الضاغط . 
وتكون هذه العملية لحظية فعندما يدور محرك الضاغط وتصل سرعته الى 75% من دورانه ينعدم ( يختفي ) المجال المغناطيسي من ملف المرحل فيعود القلب مرة أخرى الى وضعة وكلما عمل محرك الضاغط تعود نفس الخطوات مرة أخرى وهكذا . 
4 – المحرك الكهربائي للضاغط ( محرك الضاغط ) : -
وظيفته:- يعمل على تحويل الطاقة الكهربائية الى مغناطيسية ثم يحولها الى طاقة حركية لتشغيل الجزء الميكانيكي للضاغط , فتتحول الطاقة الحركية الدوارة الى حركة ترددية في الضواغط الترددية و دورا نية في الضواغط الدوارة 
ويسمي ضاغط محكم القفل لان المحرك الكهربائي والميكانيكي مجموعين مع بعضهما البعض بواسطة البراغي وموضوعين داخل غلاف اسطواني وملحومين بلحام القوس الكهربائي مع إضافة كمية من زيت التبريد .
5 – المكثفات الكهربائية :- 
وظيفته : - مساعدة المحرك الكهربائي للضاغط على التغلب على حالة السكون لمحرك الضاغط , وذلك بتوليد مجال مغناطيسي عالي في ملفات التقويم ( البدء ) عند بداية الإقلاع للمحرك وذلك لتقليل زمن التشغيل ويعمل على تحسين معامل القدرة للضاغط بإعطائه عزما إضافيا أثناء بدء الدوران وتقليل من قيمة التيار المسحوب .


----------



## محمد دفع الغني (28 مارس 2013)

*أعطال دائرة مبرد الماء:*
أولا: لا يخرج ماء من صمام سحب الماء البارد:
1- المصفاة المركبة عند الصمام تحتاج تنظيف أو الصمام يحتاج إلى تغيير
2- لا يوجد ماء على خط التغذية أو أحد الصمامات المركبة على خط الماء مغلق
3- المصفاة المركبة على صمام دخول الماء تحتاج إلى تنظيف و يمكن تنظيف الدارة كلما بعكس جهة الماء بواسطة فتحة التصريف . 
4- يجمد الماء ضمن جزء من الدائرة فتقطع التغذية عنها حتى يذوب الماء ثم نعالج السبب و بعدها نعيد الوصل
ثانيا: يخرج الماء بشكل مستمر من الصمام :
الصمام يحتاج إلى تبريد
ثالثا: لا يوجد تصريف للماء المتبقي عن الاستهلاك:
1- المصفاة المركبة في الحوض تحتاج إلى تنظيف
2- أنبوب تصريف الماء المتبقي يحتاج إلى تنظيف
مبردات الماء ذات حيز المأكولات :تتألف من ضاغط مغلق يسحب وسيط التبريد يرفع ضغطه و حرارته و يدفعه باتجاه المكثف حيث يتحول وسيط التبريد إلى سائل بعد أن يعطي حرارته للهواء المحيط بفعل المروحة و يتم تنقيته بالمجفف و يمر بعدها على الماسورة الشعرية حيث ينخفض ضغطه و درجة حرارته بواسطة ماسورة شعرية تفاضلية ثم نمرره على حيز المأكولات و يتحول إلى غاز ثم يتجه إلى الضاغط أما السائل المتبقي فيبقى في مجمع السائل.
الدارة الهوائية : يتحرك الهواء ضمن حيز المأكولات حركة تثاقلي تكون كافية لتوزيع الهواء البارد ضمن هذا الحيز لصغر حجمه و ليس من الضروري تركيب مروحة .
*صيانة مبردات ماء الشرب:- *
* وحول كيفيه صيانة مبردات مياه الشرب العامة يتوجب توفير خزانات مياه مصنوعة من مادة غير قابلة للصدأ، وأن يكون تصميم الخزان بشكل يسهل عملية غسله وتنظيفه وتهويته وذلك بوجود فتحة أسفل المبرد يمكن التحكم بها، وان يكون خزان الماء في مكان مرتفع بعيدا عن مصادر التلوث ومزودا بفلاتر قبل دخول المياه**.*
*والتأكد من نظافة خزانات مياه الشرب واحكام غلقها لمنع دخول الحشرات او اجسام غريبة بداخلها، والتأكد من نظافة غرفة مبردات المياه والمنطقة المحيطة بها لمنع دخول الحشرات، وعدم استخدامها لتخزين اية اغراض لضمان التهوية الجيدة لها، وتجنب حدوث اعطال بها، ووجوب ان تكون مبردات المياه مثبتة عليها فلاتر لترشيح مياه الشرب مع مراعاة تنظيفها ومراقبة استبدالها بصفة دورية كلما دعت الحاجة لذلك**.*
*ومراعاة صلاحية صنابير مياه الشرب لمنع تسرب المياه الباردة منها بهدف تقليل الفاقد من المياه وخفض استهلاك الكهرباء، مع معرفة ان افضل وسائل الشرب هي صنابير المياه المركبة على شكل نافورات صغيرة لضمان عدم ملامسة الفم عند الشرب واستخدام الأكواب التي تستخدم لمرة واحدة فقط لضمان سلامة وصحة المستخدمين، ومراعاة صلاحية صنابير المياه لمنع تسرب المياه الباردة منها بهدف تقليل الفاقد وخفض استهلاك الكهرباء**.*
*والتأكد من وجود مضخات المياه في مكان آمن جيد التهوية والتأكد من ان التوصيلات الكهربائية الخاصة بها مأمونة حفاظا على سلامة المستخدمين، وان تتوفر في المبرد فتحة مناسبة لتصريف المياه وان تكون الفتحة في مكان يسهل الوصول اليه لتسهيل عملية الصيانة وتصريف وتنظيف المبرد، وان تكون موصولة بتمديدات الصرف الصحي*


----------



## toteelna (27 مايو 2015)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور علي الشرح المسهب والجميل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 مايو 2015)

مشكور اخي الكريم فقد اسهبت في شرح مبردات الماء لاغراض الشرب water cooler / water fountains و باسلوب جميل وفقكم الله و ننتظر المزيد من مشاركاتكم القيمة


----------

